
Bump Shares Its Phone Tapping, Data Swapping Technology With A New API - sinzone
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/22/bump-api/
======
sinzone
Imagine Bump as the fastest way to transfer money within friends or
somebody...

e.x: Hey buddy you should give me 10 bucks from yesterday!

Oh yes! let's bump.

~~~
mcantor
I can't wait for this to be true. Future, get here faster!

------
joe_bleau
I think this is a really cool idea. I think of it every time I use IrDA to
beam small files back and forth. But IrDA is so 10 years ago...

How does it work? Ad-hoc wifi connection between the phones, or does it
actually send the data through the cloud?

~~~
billclerico
as i understand it, it uses the timing of the bump and location data to match
the phones, then the transfer of data is done through the cloud

~~~
jmintz
yes, and we are network agnostic so a user on wifi will match a user on the
cellular network.

~~~
wagerlabs
Doesn't location data require GPS which takes time to acquire data and need
satellite visibility? What happens if I bump in a basement?

~~~
jmintz
Location can come from cell tower triangulation, scanned wifi or GPS. There
are several ways we match people without location, but the vast majority are
currently matched with.

------
jmintz
Shameless plug: if you think this is cool come work with us!
<http://bu.mp/jobs.html> There are even more exciting things on the horizon
(well we think so at least).

